# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  صفوى قديما قبل تطور العمران

## حلاي غير الكــل



----------


## عوامية صفوانية

خيتو صرخة الآهات 
الصور ما ظهرت خسارة ابي اشوف منطقتي صفوى خخخخ

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

رفعت الصور من جديد

الظاهر انتهت المده

انشاء الله يطلعوا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههههه
مشكورة خيتو صرخة الآهات على الصور الروعة 
صج قديمة وروعة وعليههم غبار بس ولا وحده ادل مكانها الحين 
بس اللي اعرفه انهم يقولون هذولا ساباط ( ساباطات الظلمي ) ههههه 
اهل الديرة عليهم زرانيق ولا جرت خخخ 
اشوه بيتنا على الشارع مو في الزرانيق هههه

ومشكورة خيتو مرة ثانية

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

العفو عواميه صفوانيه

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## mister

ويش الي في صفوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذي في العواميه

و هذي الصورة بالذات هذا المكان كل اعبر عليه داخل الديره في العواميه
بس باقي الصور مانا متاكد منهم بس يبين لي كأنهم في العواميه بعد
بس الله اعلم
على العموم مشكورة خيتوه على الصور الحلوة

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

والله ما ادري

هذي وصلت لي على الايميل وبعنوان صفوى قبل تطور العمران

وما اعتقد انه اللى حطها يخطئ

يمكن انت متلخبط اخوي 

عموما شكرا على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــلموو على الطرح  الرووعهـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ــــيآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

كبرياء 

منوره صفحتي بوجودك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عن جد مرررره روعه
يسلمو غناتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

دمعه طفله يتيمه

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اشكرك اختي على المجهود الرائع
بس هذي الصور للعوامية > داخل الديرة وكثر الصور لحين موجود زي ماهيه ماتغير فيها شي الى الان

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*كان هالصور من الشرية في صفوى مو كلهم بس يعني...*

*وبعدين صفوى لو العوامية ماكو فرق موووو...*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## king of love

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورر

----------


## خاتونة

صحيح هذي الصور في العواميه واحدى هذي الصور انرسمت والحين معروضه في مجمع الرشد



تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## همسه دلع

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

يعطيكم العافيه....

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

الناري

ايول 

المشاكسه

king of love

خاتونه

همسه دلع

تسلمون لي على هالمرور

منورين صفحتي يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أشرف

شكرا لك على الصور

هه تدكرنا بأيام أجدادنا

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

أشرف

يسلمو على مرورك 

منور

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووا 

طرح لاعدم 

تحياااتوا

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

عاشقه المستحيل 

يسلمو على مرورك

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

أختي أحلى بنت زعلانه السلام عليكم

تشكري جدا على عرض الصور الحلوة  :bigsmile: 

و هي إجمالا كلها من أمنى القطيف سواء كانت من شمالها أو جنوبها أو وسطها أو شرقها أو غربها بس أنا امشبه على بعضهم و أشك إن كانوا فعلا من بلدنا الحبيبة صفوى  :embarrest:  بس في الغيب عجايب!

بس أنا جديد حقيقة و أخاف  :angry: 

بس الصوابيط (الممرات ذات الأقواس) منها تحكي حكاية جميلة و هي تمثل منتجعات رجال أهل لول الدايمة في أيام الصيف؟؟!! 

و اليتمعن الشباب في أصله الجميل و تراثه

و سامحوني

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

أبو سلطان 

يسلمو على مرورك وردك 

تحياتي

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

مشكووووره 
بس اتوقع انوووو هذولاااا المكانات مو في صفوى خخخ

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

صفوانيه وافتخر 

اتوقع انها في صفوى بس كانت قبل ما يولدوك  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

يسلمو على مرورك :wink:

----------

